# 6 months after CCL (ACL) surgery, and limping all of a sudden!



## mikhal

Hi everyone, happy new year!

So my 7 year old Sara is about 6.5 months removed from having CCL surgery. We've been taking it easy, and even found an indoor place to swim.
We go swimming ~2 times per week.

Last week, all of a sudden, she started limping after swimming.
We did go back-to-back (Tuesday and Wednesday morning), and I noticed a limp after the Wednesday session. It went away the next day, and for all I could tell she is walking/running normally.

We went back to swimming on Saturday, and she limped in the lobby. After about 30 seconds of walking, the limp went away, but she jogged funny, hopping her rear legs.
Now it's Sunday, and she seems to be walking and running alright.

It's a little worrisome. I've decided to give her this week off (swimming) and then bring her back next Saturday. If she continues to limp after swimming then off to the vet we go (I sure hope her knee didn't fall apart!).

What do you all think? Is that a good plan?

Thanks!

Mikhal


----------



## Jo Ellen

If her knee "fell apart" you'd most likely be noticing more pronounced limping that wouldn't go away. It would be like the initial injury all over again.

Daisy still limps on occasion, and we're several years out on one and one year out on the other. I think it's the arthritis from the joint injury and she just gets stiff sometimes. I do remember seeing the limps more within the first year, especially after exercise. A lot of healing going on then still.

I don't know about laying off the swimming, that's such a good activity during recovery. Maybe shorten the time she swims by 1/2? Talk to your vet, see what they say.

It is worrisome, I know. But what you're describing sounds very familiar.


----------



## mikhal

Hi Jo Ellen, thanks for the reply.

It's strange how all-of-a-sudden she started limping after swimming. We have been swimming for several months now.
The weather has been cold, I wonder if there's anything to do with that.

How quickly the limping goes away is encouraging. I hope it is what you are describing, and not her knee "falling apart".

Is there anything you do when Daisy's joints get stiff and she limps?

Thanks,

Mikhal


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy gets stiffer in the wintertime, yes. And cold water is the worst. 

I wonder if they've lowered the temperature of the water she's swimming in? I would ask about that. Maybe to cut costs? There comes a certain time in Fall where I can't take Daisy to the lake anymore, the water is just too cold and it does really bother her knees.

What do I do when she starts limping? It depends. If it's prolonged, I might give her a rimadyl. Sometimes she just needs to walk it off or rest overnight and then she's fine again. If Sara is only limping for a short while, I wouldn't give her pain meds.

I still would talk this over with your vet. He/she may want to check her knees just to be sure, but it really doesn't sound to me like the suture has come undone. 

Some dogs appear to be completely fine after this type of surgery but that certainly hasn't been my experience with Daisy. It may have something to do with the amount of arthritis that's formed in the joint, or maybe just the individual dog or their age, but limping about is fairly common now in this household. Not severe, but you can tell her knees sure aren't the young things they used to be!


----------

